# Have to change STEPs settings with smaller chainring?



## pufferjumper (Jun 8, 2020)

If I go from a 34T to a 32T chainring, do I have to change some setting on the Shimano STEPs?


----------



## ziscwg (May 18, 2007)

pufferjumper said:


> If I go from a 34T to a 32T chainring, do I have to change some setting on the Shimano STEPs?


You do not have to change it from what I remember.


----------

